# NEW PODCAST! The Red Headed Witches Podcast



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

I'm very happy to announce a brand new podcast that was just launched a couple of weeks ago called The Red Headed Witches Podcast. The hosts are Crissy and Jennifer, owners of a year round Halloween and costume shop located in Cape Coral Florida. The first episode was called "Meet the Witches" where Crissy and Jen tells their story of how their Halloween and costume shop came to be.

But episode 2 is where the podcast really starts! A few recurring segments are debuted such as 

• *The Dark Side of Southwest Florida* This episode, Southwest Florida's own ZombiCon! The largest annual zombie gathering in Florida! Takes place where scenes from Day of the Dead were shot.

• *Favorite Horror Movies and Scenes* The Witches talk about a couple of their favorite movies and scenes that stick out in their mind.

• *Music Break* Piece of music is featured by yours truly, World of Fright.

• *Shop Talk * Crissy and Jen talk about some of cool goings on about their shop.

Future podcasts will feature guests are associated with the dark side, such as FX makeup artists, paranormal investigators, haunt operators and halloween/horror event organizers etc.

A little about the production:

This the first time anyone of us ever attempted a podcast, we are complete newbies! I do not talk, it's just the Red Headed Witches, Crissy and Jen. Opening music and bumpers that's heard in the show (with the temporary exception of the small bumper leading into Horror Movies segment) is completely original and provided by World of Fright. 

We came into this podcast wanting a for it to sound as professional as we can and to keep things at a nice segmented pace. So the podcasts with just the girls will be roughly 30 mins. Whereas whenever there's a guest, it'll most likely extend a little beyond that. There was one small issue with this second episode with some phone interference or something, but that will be addressed and taken care of for future episodes.

Anyway, please give this podcast a listen and let us know what you think. If you like it, please subscribe! We plan on releasing new episodes every 2 weeks. 

Note: there are only couple of moments where language may be an issue for some listeners.

Check out The Red Headed Witches Podcast on iTunes | Stitcher or direct Red Headed Witches Podcast - Episode Two: The Blue Moon


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Thanks I will check it out tonight


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Thanks I will check it out tonight


Thank you very much!


----------

